# Goodbye Sweet Tag



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I lost Tag last week to liver failure. It was sudden, and even with the best of vet care, we couldn't save him.

Tag was my show dog, my performance dog, my service dog, and, most importantly, my best friend. 

Run free, dear Tag. You will always be loved by me.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Run free Tag. :rip:


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

So sorry to hear this. I remember meeting Tag, what a wonderful GSD he was.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. :halogsd:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Tag. Sending you best wishes while you mourn him. :hugs:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is hard to lose such a friend. I saw Tag this year at the Nationals and he looked great. The sudden loss must have been such a shock. Some of these German Shepherd Dogs are just so special. I hope you find some comfort in all your memories made with him.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

RIP, Little one!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

:halogsd:So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. I have always enjoyed reading about Tag.
Sheilah


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

So sorry, Daphne. Tag was a true ambassador for the breed.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Very sorry to hear, Daphne. It is hard to lose them, especially when we fought so hard to save them.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

It's moments like this that I wish I knew all the right words to say. I know you are hurting and missing your beautiful boy right now. I wish I could make the pain go away. Please just know that I am so sorry for your loss and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Sending hugs . . .


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry for the loss of this wonderful boy( Hugs to you all


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:hugs:Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Daphne. Sorry I did not reply sooner, still too hard for me to come in here. 

:rip: Tag


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I understand. It took me almost a week to be able to post here.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He sounded like a very special dog. So sorry.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry about Tag. Liver failure. It is so hard when they go suddenly. He had a good life with you.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

My deepest condolences to you and your family! So very sorry... Tanya


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Run free Tag over the bridge. All the others gone before will take care of you.So sorry.Linzi.xxx


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So very sorry for your loss.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

*Rest in Peace Tag*

Sorry for your loss. I know your pain since I lost Kasey last week. I found there are a lot of nice people on this forum who have experienced our pain and try to help everyone who will eventually suffer the loss of their best friend.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

*I am very sorry for your loss. It sounds like he was a wonderful dog! *


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Im so sorry my condolences...RIP Tag run free sweet boy!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh i am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your boy daphne. take care, k


----------

